# Tri x Splash



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

gave birth today while i was at school but i'm not completely sure if she is done ( her name is zwuela and dad's name is zeus ) *15* so far!!! and unless she's just chubby she might have 1-3 (my guess) more in there!!!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats :thumbuo 
What a champ pushing out all those kits


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

15 is the final number  And she still is kinda chubby hehehe. Anyway it was disapointing considering 10 of the 15 were boys! yikes... so glad I have a snake!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Weird, usually the does will outnumber the buck but every mouse is different. I remember the time I fed my undesired litter to a snake and bam my desired colors had died. Thats karma for ya...
Never again for me.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Well thanks for that little tip lol. I'll keep all the girls and 3 buck then. just to make sure! it seems there are a lot of runts in the litter


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes cull runts if they are not doing well no matter what sex!
And no bucks by far usually outnumber girls.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

very good sized litter  
i always have a higher buck ratio, think its just my lines though


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Agoutigoo said:


> very good sized litter
> i always have a hight buck ratio, think its just my lines though


Same most of the time


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

really? this is the first time I have had way more bucks than doesZ. Its usually pretty equal.


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

I usually get more bucks too. Can be extremely frustrating. Particularly when the girls coat patterning ain't what I'm after but the boys turn out to be how I wanted my girls to look.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

BlueTris said:


> I usually get more bucks too. Can be extremely frustrating. Particularly when the girls coat patterning ain't what I'm after but the boys turn out to be how I wanted my girls to look.


I know the feeling


----------

